# S.Carolina Crawling



## crawlerhpi (May 9, 2008)

there are a couple of courses here in the upstate of south carolina and one upcoming that i know of.. just mainly wanted to see how many locals we have that are addicted to rc crawling.. there is a brand new course located in Easley sc, and a upcoming course that i know of on the corner of laurens rd and verdae blvd at hobbytown.. and an awsome place is downtown greenville at the rock quarry off of mcdaniels ave... just curious to see how many around here crawl


----------



## crawlerhpi (May 9, 2008)

*sc crawling*

well this wasnt as helpfull as i thought it would be but message me if there are anyone


----------



## goliathcorso (Apr 30, 2008)

hey I am in east Ga right over border. I have several 2.2's and my own course.


----------



## scrockcrawler (Sep 11, 2009)

whats up im in easley s.c where do ya'll crawl at


----------



## scrockcrawler (Sep 11, 2009)

are there anybody that rockcrawls around upstate s.c


----------



## crawlerhpi (May 9, 2008)

yo sc rockcrawler i live in greer right by lake cunningham sorry for the late reply


----------



## scrockcrawler (Sep 11, 2009)

i live off 135.i've got two crawlers losi comp,axial scorpion


----------

